# Sex my Oyapocks



## beatusb (May 3, 2011)

Here are pictures of 2 of my 3 Oyapocks. They are approximately 14 months oow. These were purchased as a probable pair (2 of one sex and one of the other; not saying what the ratio was so as not to influence your answers). I am pretty sure on the sex of the 3rd one (hence no pictures). But, these two have some mixed indications to me. So what do you say?

I know the images are poor, but all I have right now is my blackberry.

There are 3 pictures of each. The first 3 are of one Oyapock and the second set of 3 are of the other.


----------



## froggie too (Nov 6, 2011)

I think you have a male and female but it's hard to tell with pic Males will develop larger, heart-shaped toe pads on their front digits and spread their toes wider. Among frogs of the same age and species, males are a little bit shorter in length and slimmer than their female cunterparts. Females are longer and rounder. Males call. Look for throat movement . Keep in mind that development rates vary in frogs. 

If they are housed together, try separating them. I have found the male will sing within 15 min.

Hope this helps.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

They are posed well but too blurry for me to see.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Here is a guide to sexing tincs, by zBrinks, on Josh's Frogs website:

Josh’s Frogs How-To Guides » Blog Archive » How to Visually Sex Dart Frogs


----------



## beatusb (May 3, 2011)

I am aware of the signs for sexing them. The problem I am having is there are mixed signals. The first one has larger toe pads, but has the more angle shaped back. The bottom one has smaller toe pads, but does not have the angled back. Hence body shapes are leaning one way but toe pads seem to indicate the other. So I thought I would ask some pros out there what they thought.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

beatusb said:


> I am aware of the signs for sexing them. The problem I am having is there are mixed signals. The first one has larger toe pads, but has the more angle shaped back. The bottom one has smaller toe pads, but does not have the angled back. Hence body shapes are leaning one way but toe pads seem to indicate the other. So I thought I would ask some pros out there what they thought.


Sorry, I didn't mean to imply that you didn't know. It's just that the pictures in that tutorial make it soooo easy to see. I have it bookmarked for my own reference.


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

First ones female the other one apears to be male but I cant. really tell with those pics.good luck hope you have a pair


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

marylanddartfrog said:


> First ones female the other one apears to be male but I cant. really tell with those pics.good luck hope you have a pair


i disagree. the first looks male to me.

bill is right though, better pictures are needed. 

james


----------



## froggies3 (Feb 1, 2011)

1st = male.
2nd = female but need better pictures to be sure.


----------



## Crikkifrogger (Sep 19, 2009)

I agree with most that the first is male. In addition to toe pad sexual dimorphism, oyapoks also show differences in the amount of white coloration on their feet and body. Males tend to have a bit more white than females. 

I am unsure on the second frog. I am leaning more towards female; however, I am not certain.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

Crikkifrogger said:


> I agree with most that the first is male. In addition to toe pad sexual dimorphism, oyapoks also show differences in the amount of white coloration on their feet and body. Males tend to have a bit more white than females.
> 
> I am unsure on the second frog. I am leaning more towards female; however, I am not certain.


i almost said something about this, but i didnt want to give away any trade secrets 

male oyapocks IME are noticeably more white than females. while its not a science its worked pretty well for me.

james


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

james67 said:


> i almost said something about this, but i didnt want to give away any trade secrets
> 
> male oyapocks IME are noticeably more white than females. while its not a science its worked pretty well for me.
> 
> james


Actually, the wrist bands on males are seemingly more white.


----------

